# RALEIGH Royal Touring Bike????



## swede101 (23 Feb 2010)

I am going on a 6 week biking tour in france... will this be good enough?

Thanks


----------



## Rhythm Thief (23 Feb 2010)

If everything on it works and the bike fits you properly it should be fine. You can tour on anything that's robust enough; you don't need to buy the latest lightweight gear for touring.


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Feb 2010)

Nowt wrong with a Raleigh Royal - just give is a service before you go and enjoy the ride


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (24 Feb 2010)

I have one of these and would recommend to anyone and is comfortable to ride i climbed through the the Alps with this and the gearing is perfect


----------



## chris667 (26 Feb 2010)

Is it a new Royal, or an old Royal?
If it's a new one it's fine, but not special. Better to save a bit, and buy a secondhand machine from here. £350 would buy a very, very good dedicated touring bike on these pages.


----------



## swede101 (27 Feb 2010)

yeah it is 2009 model for £400
could you send a link for a recommidation?

cheers


----------



## Ricd11 (27 Feb 2010)

i did look into the royal, asked in a LBS about it. I was told it would do the job but that it is a tank and weighs a lot as it is just a lump of steel, no butting etc. If i remember correctly you should be able to find one for abit less, maybe 350. It would be nice to have 200 quid spare in the back pocket, but i think that bit extra got me a sweet pair of wheels. (i am now on a tight budget with gear though!)


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Feb 2010)

Butting a steel frame will save a few hundred grams at the most. The 'classic' touring steel - 531ST - is hardly the lightest tubeset out there, but lightness isn't the be-all-and-end-all of a touring bike anyway.


----------



## swede101 (27 Feb 2010)

so what are you reccomending me to look into??


----------



## craigwend (27 Feb 2010)

Concur with most above, 
get a service 6 weeks before you go, to let the cables etc settle, 
the frame will be fine, I've got 531st it weighs a ton, 
looking at the spec it's better than my old dawes galaxy, 
just make sure your wheels are tensioned correctly, (first upgrade if you ever need to) 
check tyres are ok, 
and get yourself a saddle that your rear agrees with  well in advance


----------



## stephenjubb (27 Feb 2010)

>>i did look into the royal, asked in a LBS about it. I was told it would do the job but >>that it is a tank and weighs a lot as it is just a lump of steel, no butting etc. If i >>remember correctly you should be able to find one for abit less, maybe 350. It >>would be nice to have 200 quid spare in the back pocket, but i think that bit extra >>got me a sweet pair of wheels. (i am now on a tight budget with gear though!) 

yes I've got one and it is a tank, get the rear wheel checked over as I had two spokes go so not the greatest wheels.

good buy for 400, frame does not flex carrying heavy loads like my super galaxy so good point in favour of it there, but there again one should not be carrying heavy weights on tour anyway


----------



## Hilldodger (27 Feb 2010)

It's not worth worrying about saving a lb of two on a touring bike if you're going away for a few weeks carrying lots of kit. Your bike will carry plenty of weight and still handle reasonbly well. 

The imortant thing about a touring bike is that it's comfortable and reliable. And a Raleigh Royal should be both of those.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Feb 2010)

stephenjubb said:


> good buy for 400, frame does not flex carrying heavy loads like my super galaxy so good point in favour of it there, but there again one should not be carrying heavy weights on tour anyway



Apart from a tent, cooking stuff, tools, bedding, clothes and food.


----------



## swede101 (27 Feb 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Apart from a tent, cooking stuff, tools, bedding, clothes and food.




I thought that was a bit obscure! 
I carry nothing on my skinny Scott carbon and 4 panniers and a tent on the tourer. I also appreciate the flex in the steel of my Galaxy.

edit: not your bit RT, the bit you referred to!


----------

